# Equivalent of ICT Degree in Australia?



## reachanoop (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, 
I have completed my Bachelor's in Engg (Electronics & Communication) from India, and have 8 years experience in the IT industry. In India, it is quite a natural decision for an Electronics Engineer to take up a career in IT (since the Engg curriculum covers many computer related topics).

Now, if I have to apply for skills assessment to the ACS, I am not sure if my degree is considered as an equivalent to the Bachelor's/Degree in ICT in Australia. 

Do any of you know what is the criteria ACS follows to consider overseas degrees? Depending on this, my application for assessment changes - either regular skill assessment (as per Group B of the ACS guidelines) or 
RPL.

Please help.

Cheers
Anoop


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Anoop,

You are on the same boat as I am in. I did a lot of research online and finally decided to take RPL path. I am Electrocincs graduate with over 9 Year of exp in IT industry. i have submitted my RPL.

BTW: our university syllabus had only 2 semester of IT contents. 

Good luck..


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Anoop and Mr.India, I have done B.Com and MCA from IGNOU (distance edu). I have diploma from NIIT (2yrs, part time)

Should I go for RPL ?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Reachali,

I would say, you have a recognised MCA Degree, you can go directly with skill assessment under Group A. 

ACS charges $400 for Skill assessment and takes 8-10 weeks but $450 for RPL and takes 10-12 weeks. 

I took RPL path because my university Degree (Electronics) program only had 2 semesters of ICT contents. 

Best Regards,


----------



## supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi 

I am Bsc from Delhi University but have 3 year GNIIT from NIIT on Computers. Can NIIT 3 year course be consider for ACS skill assessment or do I have to go RPL path. Please advise

Thanks


----------



## vivek2504 (May 22, 2010)

I am a non-graduate with 10 years of extensive experience in IT. I am a MCSE. Do I qualify for Class B? Here is one of the question listed in FAQs on ACS website.

Vendor Qualifications

48. Does the ACS recognise Vendor Certifications for skills Assessment purposes?

Certain vendor certification courses either individually or in combination and supported by substantial relevant experience may be sufficient to meet the ACS Skills Assessment Requirements for Group B.

(Applicants with vendor qualifications MCSE, MCSD, CLP and CNE gained from 1997, and CDE , Master CNE , CNI , CCE , and OCM gained from 2004, and MCPD and MCITP gained from 2007, CISA and CISM gained from June 2007, CISSP from May 2008, MCTS gained from August 2009 ).

The work experience requirement of six years of professional experience must also be meet if you hold one of the above.


----------



## saanjac (Jan 23, 2012)

*Looking for australian migration*

Hi All,

I had completed B.Tech (ECE) and now doing MBA (Information Management Systems ) as distant education and 4 years ongoing experience. In B.tech have 6 subject which related to Computer included lab. I planned to migrate to Australia, preferring state migration and don't know which category IELTS (General or Academic ) needed for IT professionals. ? . Anybody know best consultancy for providing state migration.

Thanks In Advance
saanjac


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

For all migrants General Training / Academic both will be accepted by DIAC. However preferable is GT as its relatively easier to score more.

Steps for a PR application : 

1) Skills Assessment
2) IELTS score
3) Points calculation - 65 is min to score to be eligible for applying PR
4) State Sponsorship (Refer the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html )
5) Once the State Sponsorship is approved then apply for PR (Refer Department of Immigration & Citizenship)

Good luck.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Found this thread for ICT and ELectrical Engineering, but well no sure shot answer. Need a link to see if person with Electrical Engg would require to go through RPL if applying under IT category. Anybody if know the link from any australian immigration source, please do share.


----------



## gauraviitm19 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, I am also in the same boat. I have Btech in electrical from IIT . I want to apply for Skill based migration in Software engineering. I have around 5.5 years of experience in IT industry. Should I wait for 6 years to be completed so that I can apply for RPL. Electrical in my case consists mostly electronics courses but only 2-3 computers related subjects.


----------



## Nesh99 (Jul 10, 2013)

*SAP HCM Consultant*

I am SAP HCM Consultant with 7 + years of total experience. (SAP HR - 4.5 yrs. HR - 1 year, Marketing - 1.5 yrs.) I am M Com (Management specialization) and SAP HCM Certified. 

I have the following queries:

1. I have been trying to find if I can apply for Australian PR immediately Or I need to wait till I complete 6 yrs. relevant SAP experience.

2. If 6 years exp. is required, would my HR exp. of 1 year be considered as relevant (SAP - 4.5 + HR - 1 = 5.5 yrs.) since I am SAP HCM (Human Resource) Consultant ? 

3. My specialization in M Com is Management. Would it be relevant to ICT Business Analyst 261111? If yes, should I opt for Business Analyst 261111 over Systems Analyst 261112?

4. Would SAP HCM Certification add to my qualification to get me PR ? 

Request a response.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

*Mca dlp*



reachali said:


> Hi Anoop and Mr.India, I have done B.Com and MCA from IGNOU (distance edu). I have diploma from NIIT (2yrs, part time)
> 
> Should I go for RPL ?


Hi,

Checking with you as I also have done MCA Distance Edu. Did you apply via RPL or skill assessment under Group A?

Thanks


----------

